# Is it necessary to pre-fill drywall joints before applying tapes?



## Liagle Tape In Mud™️ (Apr 11, 2021)

Why drywall joints cracked? Some professionals believe that the main reason for drywall joints crack is there is no mud in the gap behind the tape. And that is why good tapers pre-fill the joints with taping mud before applying the tape. It is time consuming to fill all the joints with mud. So what do you think? Is it really necessary to fill the joints before taping?


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

Liagle Tape In Mud™️ said:


> Why drywall joints cracked? Some professionals believe that the main reason for drywall joints crack is there is no mud in the gap behind the tape. And that is why good tapers pre-fill the joints with taping mud before applying the tape. It is time consuming to fill all the joints with mud. So


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

This is a interesting question. Why do you ask? I think there are certain factors that would make a difference (how large of gap, region of construction, type of construction, type of drywall..ect). I personally pre fill my joints and gaps before I start. There is also a question of what type of mud to use to prefill and how long to wait before actually putting on the tape.


----------



## Liagle Tape In Mud™️ (Apr 11, 2021)

chvy454 said:


> This is a interesting question. Why do you ask? I think there are certain factors that would make a difference (how large of gap, region of construction, type of construction, type of drywall..ect). I personally pre fill my joints and gaps before I start. There is also a question of what type of mud to use to prefill and how long to wait before actually putting on the tape.


Thank you for your answer. I have been trying to figure out why some joints crack for years. I used to use a automatic taper to apply paper tape to the joints directly without Prefill the gaps. And sometimes got call back for cracks. Later on I used fast set mud to fill big gaps and premixed mud to fill regular joints. It takes a little more time but no more problems since then. I know quite a few tapers they just don’t bother to do Prefill and they said that’s ok. sometimes I wonder if it is worth the time to Prefill the joints. Thanks


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefill any gaps over 1/8". I use Easy sand and mix it very stiff so I can easily fill gaps in ceiling.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Always prefill.

It's an extra swipe of glue to keep joints together under tape.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Liagle Tape In Mud™️ said:


> Why drywall joints cracked? Some professionals believe that the main reason for drywall joints crack is there is no mud in the gap behind the tape. And that is why good tapers pre-fill the joints with taping mud before applying the tape. It is time consuming to fill all the joints with mud. So what do you think? Is it really necessary to fill the joints before taping?


Started new gig today(commercial) told not to bother prefilling. Well whatever not on me


----------



## Maxdaxtax (4 mo ago)

This summer I also thought about the need to paint the walls of my house and the roof. But I realized that I rarely do it, so I decided not to do it myself or buy the equipment. It was cheaper to go to an Indianapolis roof company and get a finished, quality job done in no time. If I had done it myself, it would have taken me a month, and I'm not sure I could have done it well enough and without injury.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Liagle Tape In Mud™️ said:


> Why drywall joints cracked? Some professionals believe that the main reason for drywall joints crack is there is no mud in the gap behind the tape. And that is why good tapers pre-fill the joints with taping mud before applying the tape. It is time consuming to fill all the joints with mud. So what do you think? Is it really necessary to fill the joints before taping?


Im amazed this tread doesn't have more replies it's always a topic when working with different people! I always prefill anything an 1/8 or bigger unless told not too. Never had a problem on a prefilled job.


----------

